# Gold plated pcb plugs



## stingray (Sep 2, 2017)

I just got quite a big amount of these: http://www.ebay.com/itm/152688576625?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649

I am going to prosess some and try to sell some.


----------



## stingray (Sep 4, 2017)

One connector dismantled. Three parts gold plated. one part tin or silver plated copper. White part nylon.


----------



## jason_recliner (Sep 5, 2017)

I believe the only seriously viable option is a sulfuric cell.
Having attempted to process something similar, I advise you to sell them.


----------



## stingray (Sep 8, 2017)

If using sulfuric cell,you must break the outer tube. Otherways you dont get the gold from inside.
Inner part is hard bronse alloy. It breaks easily with a light hit. Outer tube is softer. it will be flattened if you hit it. I will make test bath when i got some free time. I`ll let you know.


----------

